# What a day



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

My wheat and oats have been ready to harvest for about two weeks now and since I have never used or been around a combine before I wanted to try to find someone to come help me get started and show me things I need to watch for. Since the weather has been dry the guy that agreed to help me has been so busy doing his own didn't get a chance to come help me get started until this morning. I bought a JD 4420 combine a few weeks ago that was supposed to be field ready and not knowing anything about one I assumed it was. It's not really the combine I wanted but I decided to go ahead and get it since I was going to have to have one soon. Boy have I been took...when the guy that was going to help me came this morning he started going over the machine and was finding problem after problem...way too much for me to list here. Most of it is small things that is going to just take $ to fix but the big problem is the head may not be compatible with the combine....there is not the proper hydraulic hook ups on the combine for the reel. He told me that it was over his head to fix so I called a couple different JD dealers and the soonest I could get one out is the end of next week. I hate to think how the grain is going to turn out if it stands for another week or two. The other bad thing is they tell me that I need to have double crop soybeans out by the 4th of July or they may not make if we have an early fall. There is no one close enough to me that would be willing to harvest my crop either...the two that would live too far away. I don't know how this will turn out, I am getting a headache thinking about it all. The worst thing is I have all my other work done for the time being and all I can do is sit and think about all the work I have to do and can't get it done. I think I need to take a couple days and go somewhere.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is tough to finally have the time to get on with the next project and find out there is a hold up.

I would be tempted to call the person who sold you the combine and ask them to come demonstrate what Field Ready means. I know there is not much you can do now other than move forward with the repairs. That still does not take the sting out of the situation.

Hope you are able to salvage enough grain to make it worth while and are able to get the second crop in the ground in time.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I would spend a small amount of time posting your complaint on some consumer complaint websites especially if it is a dealer.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-complaint-sites-pissed-consumers/

Sort of like complaint reporting on Ebay.

I would be on the phone or face to face with the seller on Monday.

I have sold very few things and one reason is when a buyer shows up I show them everything I know that is wrong.

I guess thats one reason I would not make it in sales.

Just not enough liar in me.

CW


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It seems few dealers even go over the trade ins anymore.I've driven a couple hundred miles to look at "field ready" eq and it looks like they parked it from the field.And you wonder how it even was working.Bearings out,springs broke,air filters clogged,etc.

I asked one dealer if a planter had gone threw his shop.His ans was we don't have time to do that.I didn't even bother going to look at it with his attitude.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate that for you Cline.....that "field ready" thing can bite a person....there is a individual in Kansas that resells older JD combines after he goes thru them and they are reasonable and reliable. He is the only one that I know that will sell you a field ready combine that you can depend on.....its worth the added freight bill to get something like that....especially at his price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> It seems few dealers even go over the trade ins anymore.I've driven a couple hundred miles to look at "field ready" eq and it looks like they parked it from the field.And you wonder how it even was working.Bearings out,springs broke,air filters clogged,etc.
> 
> I asked one dealer if a planter had gone threw his shop.His ans was we don't have time to do that.I didn't even bother going to look at it with his attitude.


That is the new norm these days. Dealers don't run stuff through shops anymore unless they are a really good dealer. I bought a pequea Tedder that was delivered "shop ready" instead of field ready. 
It had a bearing out in one tire, tines bolted on with grade 5 bolts instead of grade 8 and a hydraulic system valve that works sometimes and sometimes doesn't.

A lot of used equipment is available because previous owner didnt take care of it or it has problems they didnt want to deal with. Dealer usually just blows hay off it and calls it "field ready" .

What I like to do is get them to agree to demonstrate it or allow me a day in the field with it with no pre existing conditions. If there are pre existing conditions, they fix them. Most tell me to pound sand, but some will agree.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Could you just pay to have someone cut the wheat then you have all summer and half of the fall to fix the combine


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> Could you just pay to have someone cut the wheat then you have all summer and half of the fall to fix the combine


 That's what I would like to have done but there is nobody close enough to me that would be willing to do that.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

cwright said:


> I think I would spend a small amount of time posting your complaint on some consumer complaint websites especially if it is a dealer.
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-complaint-sites-pissed-consumers/
> Sort of like complaint reporting on Ebay.
> 
> ...


 I called him as soon as I found out yesterday and told him what I thought...I probably should have waited to cool down before I called...I'm sure my blood pressure went through the roof, my hand had the shape of the phone when I hung up. His excuse was he was not familiar with JD combines that all he knew was gleaner. Well if your not familiar with JD combines why the hell did you tell me it was like new and was field ready.

I'm not much of a salesman either for the same reason you said. I have a few pieces of equipment that I would love to get rid of but I can't sell them because I can not look a person in the eye and tell them it's good. I guess I will have to send them through an auction and get what I can get. That's the reason I have to make good quality hay, because I can not sell someone hay and tell them it's good grass when it's really a bunch of crap like everyone else is selling them.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Hate that for you Cline.....that "field ready" thing can bite a person....there is a individual in Kansas that resells older JD combines after he goes thru them and they are reasonable and reliable. He is the only one that I know that will sell you a field ready combine that you can depend on.....its worth the added freight bill to get something like that....especially at his price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Mike, can I ask how to get in touch with that fellow in Kansas, I may want to talk to him later on as I don't see myself keeping the machine I have after this years harvest is over.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I will dig out and forward how to get in touch with him....NorthCentral Kansas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would be nervous about trying to harvest grain with a brand new combine as like you I have never run one and don't really understand how they work. Nevermind a used one. I would be really nervous about a used one as I wouldn't know what to look for to know how used a used combine is, but who wants to spend the huge money on a new combine unless you plan to do a lot of acres with it. And I mean A LOT. And then even the lighter used combines are still big money. Hopefully you will be able to get your grain harvested without to much more high blood pressure.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you think you could borrow a platform from somebody? Probably could not run over a 15' head on that machine or maybe a 12. I have seen a few of those sell this year. Combines have so many moving parts that wear out quickly if not kept indoors and properly stored at the end of each harvest. I take it that the hydraulics run the fore and aft of the reel? Maybe you can get away with not using the position of the reel?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Do you think you could borrow a platform from somebody? Probably could not run over a 15' head on that machine or maybe a 12. I have seen a few of those sell this year. Combines have so many moving parts that wear out quickly if not kept indoors and properly stored at the end of each harvest. I take it that the hydraulics run the fore and aft of the reel? Maybe you can get away with not using the position of the reel?


 There is no one around that I know that would have a platform that would match that I could borrow but even if there was I don't think it would help me as the combine it self has issues. The hydraulic hose that we can't hook up controls the position of the reel, where the hose is supposed to hook up there is a hose that was connected that did something to the feeder house but I forget exactly what he told me it did. I had not thought of using it with out the position of the reel....I don't know if it would work or not... My oats are laying flat on the ground, looks like a steam roller has driven over them.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't imagine what a hydraulic hose would do to a feeder house but it's been a long time since we had that series of tractor. If you take it slow and your field is fairly level, you can get a lot of the oats. Oats have a tendency to fall over from too much nitrogen and or wind. They use to sell a seed called "Compact" that stood up good but it left the market after some years. Very short straw. Good luck with your combine and be sure to call the guy that sold it to you and give em hell. He should make it right!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Farmercline, Just for your info, there is a company in SD that sells all types of parts and adapters for combines. Check them out at www.lankota.com


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Sound like it its time for an owners manual.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lazy J said:


> Sound like it its time for an owners manual.


On something as complicated and expensive as a combine an owners manual is an absolute must, if you plan on doing any repairs yourself a shop manual will also come in very handy.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an operators manual but it does not mention anything on this particular issue. With not knowing anything about a combine the whole manual seems a bit vague. I did find something about the combine was available with two different feeder houses one of which is only meant to be used with a corn or row crop head and not a grain platform....I'm beginning to have a sinking feeling that I may have the wrong feeder house. John Deere still has not got someone out to look at it yet.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Man FarmerCline that really sucks big time. I don't know how some people can sleep at night selling something like that. Luckily the old IH 82 pull-type Combine made it through another year.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

We got about an hour of sun in between downpours today and I decided to walk around my wheat field behind the house. I noticed from a distance the heads looked swollen and kind of odd and when I got up close I saw the sprouts and roots coming out of the head. I don't know if it will even be worth harvesting....I might as well just bush hog it. Probably wont be able to get double crop beans in before its too late anyways....its already about the latest possible date....who knows when it will even get dry enough to get on the ground. It's a shame, I went from having one of the best looking wheat fields around to the worst. Losing one field I could handle but losing the whole crop is hard to accept.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry Cline....sometimes farming will deal you a tough hand....but it's been my experience when the Lord takes away something, he often will give you something in return if we stay strong. I do feel your pain. This is a once in a lifetime event that we are experiencing this summer. Be sure and take photos of your wheat crop and get your local fsa to document in case your Governor declares a ag disaster in your state.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike, I am very thankful that I was able to get all my first cut hay in without it getting wet. It is just hard this being my first year raising grain crops and not getting much return on my investment but I know the weather will always be a variable that I can't control so I will keep my head up and figure out the best way to move forward. I hadn't thought of taking pictures of the crop...will do that in case.


----------

